# UMAI Lonzino



## johngolf01 (Dec 17, 2018)

This is my 1st attempt at charcuterie so appreciate any feedback.

Bought an Umai Charcuterie kit.  Following the attached recipe.  Purchased 2 pork tenderloins (not loins) equaling 3.1 lbs.

Mixed up the spices (calculated for 3.1 lbs).

Had a decent amount of spice left, so just added the excess to each tenderloin.

 After the fact I realized the recipe called for pork loin not tenderloin. I imagine it will cure just fine. My question is do you think the 10 day cure time is too long? I would hate to ruin it by over curing. Is that even possible?

My current plan is to follow the recipe as stated so cure for 2 weeks then dry for 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## link (Dec 17, 2018)

I am doing the same recipe right now. I just finished the te week cure and put them in the Umai bags on Friday. Now the three week wait.

As for your question I do not think the cure time will be too long. But I am no expert. Hopefully one of the guys that do this often will answer.

Good luck, looking forward to your results.
Link


----------



## johngolf01 (Jan 15, 2019)

Lonzino and Lomo are around 25 percent weight loss right now.  Been going for about 3 weeks.

Also just finished curing capicola for 10 days.

Time to wait.  Photos next


----------



## johngolf01 (Jan 15, 2019)

Having difficulty uploading now will try again later


----------



## johngolf01 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## johngolf01 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## johngolf01 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## johngolf01 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## johngolf01 (Feb 18, 2019)

Ok being this is my first time dabbling in Charcuterie, I'm a bit nervous although I'm confident I followed the directions to the T.

In the last photo, you can see a different shade if pink in the center if the tenderloin (not a consistent color all the way thru).

That's the only bit that has me nervous.  Thought the cure would be the same color through the entire cross section...

Anywho, I ate four pieces, tasted amazing.....  extremely pleased....  I'll let you know how I feel in 2 hours!


----------



## johngolf01 (Feb 18, 2019)

Also, one other question, how do all you store?  Just in ziploc in fridge indefinitely?  Or vac seal sand freeze?


----------



## johngolf01 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## johngolf01 (Feb 18, 2019)

Btw that slice was in one section of the loin, the other sections dont look the same (maybe just a fattier section)


----------



## sea2ski (Mar 1, 2019)

johngolf01 said:


> Ok being this is my first time dabbling in Charcuterie, I'm a bit nervous although I'm confident I followed the directions to the T.
> 
> In the last photo, you can see a different shade if pink in the center if the tenderloin (not a consistent color all the way thru).
> 
> ...


----------



## sea2ski (Mar 1, 2019)

No reason to be nervous about the change in color.  100% totally normal for homemade and is much more the normal than the exception.  The outside is just a bit drier than the center.  Enjoy!!


----------



## johngolf01 (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks! Yep, the inside was a bit soft but still tasted great.  I just let it ride in the garage fridge and do not control humidity or temp.

Looking forward to getting my slicer for paper thin cuts!


----------

